# Can 2 skmmers go on one sump?



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello all
I have a 150g reef. Just updated to it from a 90g. I am currently using the same skimmer I used for my 90g. The current tank is heavy bio load and I could see the phosphates r creeping up slowly. I am running the sump with macro and also have a phosban reactor running. My question is is it possible to add a 2nd skimmer that is rated 120g with the one I have on. I have to admit I will love to get a new one that will work for a larger tank but financial constrains making me think this route. Hope I am not being stupid asking this question
Appreciate your thoughts


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Can't see any problem with it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

No problem at all with it. Only thing you need to figure out with the new sump is the rate of flow going thru the chamber or chambers that hold the skimmers. Too much flow and you won't be skimming properly. A slower flow will mean that the water is being over skimmed and isn't as efficient. I know there is some ratio out there that you should use to figure out what your skimmer can handle but it's more of a "per skimmer" ratio.

For instance, CadLights new PLS-150 is rated for a tank size of 120g-160g but the flow going thru the skimmer section should be around 375gph...or that is what it can efficiently skim in an hour. 

Just see what the manufacturer asks for and then modify it that way.


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

I ran 2 skimmers for 5 years. I found that the 2 skimmers would compete against each other. One skimmer would start skimming good and the other skimmer would slow down, and then the one that was skimming good would slow down and the other one would pick up. My tank never did that well with the 2 skimmers. I recently removed the 2 skimmers and put one skimmer that was sized properly. My tank has never looked better. HTH. 
Keith.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

was looking at this issue few months ago

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2010/1/aafeature

" Originally Posted by Sk8r View Post
Let's talk beyond water removal---if you are growing lps or softie corals, too good a skimmer is going to take nutrients from them: remember that they are living filters, and if underfed, they will not do as well. Likewise fish like mandarins rely on copepods, which in turn rely on algaes. Your snails and crabs and other inverts make their living from waste. So yes, if you are doing sps corals, that require crystal-clear water, strong skimming is a good idea. If not, survey your inhabitants and figure what you will lose if you do that. Same goes for hyper-removal of phosphate through a gfo. A lot is bad for corals; too little is bad, too."

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Greg thanks for the link. It sure was atypical research article and at one point i was lost. So i went down to results and conclusions (may be my brain is little slow...lol) 
With regards to the fish in my tank , touch wood, i have not lost one in the last 4 years. How ever, its a different story when it comes to corals. Some r thriving well. I have lost some simple ones like zoas and pulsating Xenia. Kevin knows ..every time i see him i buy Xenias from him. all my parameters are good expect phosphates....they are around 2.0ppm some times even higher. i have cut down the feeding to just ONCE a day. It breaks my heart when i see the fish come running towards the front of the tank thinking i am going to feed them but i just have been walking away.
I have heard be4 about skimmers working against each other. would it do it even if i place them in diff compartments of the sump?


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

I ran one skimmer externally fed from the first sump compartment and one skimmer internally in the last compartment. I posted on RC years ago about this and everyone thought it would work. I could just never to get it to work properly. I wasn't using crap skimmers either.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No....no he wasn't


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Two skimmers, one sump. 
Sounds dirty.


----------

